# Loctite



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

About a year ago I started an experiment in which I stopped welding ends on my cables and starting applying Loctite primer and then 680. Not a single end has failed yet. I was extremely skeptical that it would work but my fears have subsided. Figured I'd pass this along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

We have never welded, used loctite or anything and have never had a problem. Once they are screwed into the cable I don't think there is any way they can come out and they haven't in all the years. I do use hollow core and slip joint ends.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I have never used lock tight, just threaded ends and splices in, often times in the middle of a job. The only time I have seen a failure was when an end was over tightened into the cable. I used to do this on purpose, in order to recycle cable ends from trashed cable. Never had a failure even from the recycled ends.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cable or root said:


> I have never used lock tight, just threaded ends and splices in, often times in the middle of a job. The only time I have seen a failure was when an end was over tightened into the cable.


Same here...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Even when running the machine in reverse? Sometimes the ends go in so easily I would think that they'd come out in reverse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Even when running the machine in reverse? Sometimes the ends go in so easily I would think that they'd come out in reverse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah... It's like a Chinese finger trap once they are in...

Try screwing one back off after it is all the way on...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Isn't this how duracable says to repair the end of their cable?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Isn't this how duracable says to repair the end of their cable?



That's where I got the idea from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Nah... It's like a Chinese finger trap once they are in...
> 
> 
> 
> Try screwing one back off after it is all the way on...



I guess I never really thought about it that way. But it begs the question as to why do cables come with ends welded on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Duracable ends/splice cores and no welding here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I guess I never really thought about it that way. But it begs the question as to why do cables come with ends welded on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine don't!
But they are DuraCable...

I've always wondered why cables would be welded...
Doesn't heating soften a spring?:whistling2:


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Mine don't!
> But they are DuraCable...
> 
> I've always wondered why cables would be welded...
> Doesn't heating soften a spring?:whistling2:


I thought you used dcd cable?

They do come with welded ends(the spartan ends at least)

Perhaps jerry can enlighten us on the subject since he sells cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cable or root said:


> I thought you used dcd cable?
> 
> They do come with welded ends(the spartan ends at least)
> 
> Perhaps jerry can enlighten us on the subject since he sells cable.


On my K-7500 I use DuraCable Cables with the C1 Chuck...

The smaller machines it doesn't matter, I don't have ends on them...


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I guess I never really thought about it that way. But it begs the question as to why do cables come with ends welded on?
> 
> 
> LIABILITY


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Drain Pro said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I never really thought about it that way. But it begs the question as to why do cables come with ends welded on?
> ...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Why are you even splicing cables?

I can only think, if you break a cable....but then why not replace it?

I now run sectional machines 99% of the time.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

If you break or kink an otherwise good cable, especially while your cleaning a drain in about 15 minutes you can have it spliced & continue working. I don't know too many guys that have a brand new spare cable on the truck. 
Back a few years when my back wasn't shot I ran a mytana m-81 & would get well over a year out of my cables. Now I mostly use my k-60


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> Why are you even splicing cables?
> 
> I can only think, if you break a cable....but then why not replace it?
> 
> ...



I buy Spartan cables but use General ends. Also, I badly kinked a new cable about a year ago. I said F it, I'll try a splice. A year later and that cable is still in service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Good cable is expensive and there are few places somone can locally pick some up. If you cut out a kink and splice it soon you can save the service life of that cable. Plus small pieces of scrap ready cable can be made into whips, extensions and used for tandem cutters and leader fingers.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

When I ran drum machines, I always had an extra 100' of cable at all times. 

Now if a section gets kinked, well it gets pitched, cause I already have a reverse auger.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My new DM150 came with two free cables so I'll give them a whirl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> When I ran drum machines, I always had an extra 100' of cable at all times.
> 
> Now if a section gets kinked, well it gets pitched, cause I already have a reverse auger.


Surely someone would buy it.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

When my ridgid sectional cable gets a kink in it, I just un-kink it. 


Hahahaha


----------

